# Gran Fondo upgraded with awesome wheels!



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Got a pair of Williams carbon clinchers System 58.
The bike is faster and feels faster. Definetly worth it!


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice looking bike.


----------

